# Breeding a Cock with two hens?



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a CBS Kiezer Janssen Cock on loan for the season and I want to breed him with two different hens that I received from Randy Hill of Hillfamilyloft. 

How do I go about doing this and what kind of a set up would I need?

Can I just put him and the two hens together in an area of their own? Will he help both hens set and raise the young or will I need pumpers to raise the young from one?

What is the best way to do this and still have the young old enough to be breeding December 1st. for next years team??

My intent is to breed this cock to a mother and her line bred daughter this year and breed their young back to each other for next years race team.

At this time they are all down on eggs with different mates.

Where do I go from here???  

Mark


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well pawn those eggs off on pumpers and isolate both the hens from everyone else. It is best to have a section by themselves for this to work like it should. With at least 4 boxes. Put him in with nest bowls in every box and let him build a nest or two, for two weeks not seeing anyother birds for two weeks. Then after two weeks I would throw one hen at a time in there after they finish their "bussiness" I would take that bird out and put in the other hen. When they are done put the other hen in, and let them both lay on their nest and they lay out. If you want to use pumpers I would take the eggs out at 5 days and pump them. The cock will take care of the next round. Do you have a separate section they can breed at. You can increase the number of hens all you have to do is just add the third hen in at all teh same steps. Hope it helped.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I will be letting them raise this round. I do not have any I would use for pumpers right now. This will be the last round for this years team. After they are done with this round all of the breeders will be moved to a new loft. They are now in part of what is to be my young bird racing loft. 

I could use some of the others as pumpers then as long as I can get the timing right when they lay! I would need at least two rounds out of each hen in order to do what I am planning. That would give me three or four pair of young birds from them to breed together for next season.

Any other thoughts or ideas out there?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ace in the hole said:


> Can I just put him and the two hens together in an area of their own? Will he help both hens set and raise the young or will I need pumpers to raise the young from one?
> Mark


I don't know much about setting up the perfect environment to do this successfully, but I do know that it is "IFFY" that the male is going to help raise both sets of babies. Always have surrogate parents ready with dummy eggs about the same time of incubation, and as many as possible....because you can expect the unexpected. 

I have two such babies, abandoned by mom and dad because he didn't help with nest duties, I didn't do it on purpose, but sure learned alot from this adventure. I have lots of surrogate couples now, all on dummy eggs and boy has it come in handy especially for the unexpected-surprise oops baby.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I think you need to have pumpers. Here is a link to some info about the Bull system. 

http://www.geocities.com/bhongr25/dreamteam_articles_BullSystem.htm


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Ohio,

This will be a big help.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Keep us updated*

Ace, Let us know how your double mating worked out for you. My experience is it was difficult without a full foster out of the eggs. Of course my schedule makes it difficult for me to have 2 or more hours a day every day for a week to monitor behavior.
Ken


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Ken,

I will not be set up to do this properly this year, but as I build the breeding loft I will keep this in mind. When I find the right cock I want to be ready to breed him to all of my best hens.

Right now I have the CBS line bred Keizer cock paired to the 8682 FOYS Janssen hen from you. She sould be laying her first egg today. After this round the breeders will have to be moved to a new breeding loft, so this full loft can be used for the race team. If I have the time to set the breeding loft up properly this year I will try to breed this cock to several hens.

Ace


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.hackemerlofts.com/ask/q037.htm


Easiest way I've seen to do it thus far. Tried it last year and it worked out ok...


----------

